# Betta spitting out food, blowing bubbles at top of tank



## AARRGGHHH (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi everyone 

I posted earlier about my new Betta not eating for two days, this seems to be somewhat common. However, now, he's started spitting out his food. Also, he's blown a large set of bubbles, probably a little over an inch in width and length, at the top of the tank. Does this mean anything? 

Thank you


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

my bettas sometimes spit there food out and than will re eat it. maybe the food is too large for him


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

The bubbles are what is called a bubble nest, that just simply means he's ready to breed. The males build the nest and tend the eggs and fry. 

Spitting out food can mean many things, like it's too big, or he's being a picky eater, or he's sick.


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

It's pretty common for them to spit out their food. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## kyle89 (Mar 1, 2013)

what brand are you feeding him


----------



## Somethingstoofishy (Apr 1, 2013)

For the food, hes probably picky, or the food is too big. The bubbles are called a bubble nest, which just means they are healthy and ready to breed.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

My betta spits out his food and then eats is again because the pieces are a little bit big. As for the blowing bubbles, he's making a bubble nest.


----------

